# Purebred Mother and Son in Rescue



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=7392614








An animal rescue in Beverly Hills. The mother is 3 and the son is 2, and they asked for these two to be placed together. I hope they find a good home...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Too bad, I don't live in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't live there, but I really hope they get a good home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been keeping an eye on these two. I actually posted it on SM at the beginning of January. I can't believe they are still on Petfinder. I'm wondering if they were adopted and not taken off. That happened to my Daisy. Another SM member told me my Daisy was still on Petfinder.

I'm going to email them tomorrow, just to be sure.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Those dogs are so cute. Wish I lived in the area.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw those two cuties maybe a month ago. I wish I lived down there, I would apply for them in a heartbeat as long as they liked other dogs. I'm surprised they haven't found a forever home yet. They're so cute!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah I hope they find a good owner soon.... I live in an apartment complex and I can't add two more, and as they've mentioned they'd like for these two to not be separated. I'll pray for these two....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Too bad I don't live there. I hope they find a good home for them.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> Too bad I don't live there. I hope they find a good home for them.[/B]



Me, too. I'd love to have them but TX is a long way from Beverly Hills in more ways than one.


----------

